# Russian Wristwatches



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Can anyone recommed the book by Yuri Levenberg. I went to Borders bookstore but they didn't have it. They can get it before chrsitmas but I wanted to look at it first. I have seen it on the net at Barbarosa Books Â£16:50 sounds OK but is it any good ?.









Cheers

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

As far as I know it's the only book available.

The main meat of it is 400+ face on photos of Poljot, Wostok, and Raketa watches with thumbnail descriptions.

If you're interested in Russian watches then buy it. Although limited it is useful.

I think I've seen it cheaper on ebay but then you've got postage.

I wrote a longer review but the server lost it







.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks for the reply raketakat. Are the pictures in colour ?.

I have a Pojot book and that's quite interesting I just thought it would be something to look at over Christmas while sat in front ot the TV stuffed with Turkey.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry - I mean't I'd seen it cheaper on AMAZON - I've just flipped over from soddin' ebay because I was watching something but it was overbid as per usual.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Frank - 40% in colour rest b&w - just small face on pictures. Some line drawings and photos of movements. There are short introductions to the main makes.

Some coverage of pocketwatches, marine chronometers and MIG aircraft clocks and a price guide which is best ignored.

96 gloss pages.


----------

